# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  في قاعه (7) الجزء الثاني

## أميرة قوس النصر

سبب اعجابي  الشديد بهذه القاعه هي انها تعرفك ع اجناس الطلاب وتبهرك  بهم 
فلو جئنا طبعا لهذه المثال لا للحصر  عندما  يبدأ الدكتور بالشرح ويأتيك صوت نعيق من الخارج لاحد الطلاب يقلد صوت حيوان معين 
يتلوه عواء لاخر يرد عليه .
وتختلط بتلك الاصوات المكس الرهيب الذي سبق وتمت الاشار اليه في الجزء الاول ...
واجمل ما في الامر عندما تحاول ان تتذمر فينظر اليك المندس او الدكتور نظرة تدل على انه ( هذا الموجود ما عجبك اسكت )
و يقاطع المحاضره كل فتره دخول احد الطلبة _( مع ان الكلية قامت بوضع نافذه من زجاج لمنع هذه الظاهره ) _
سائلا : محاضره عربي ؟
او : ممكن محمود 
_وما في بالقاعه بكون اصلا محمود _
ناهيك عن الازعاج المستمر الذي  يبقى صادرا من الخارج من اغاني للدمار والفرح وتقليد للاصوات الحيوانات 
ومزاح ،وهناك من يقص على صديقه قصة لا نرغب فعلا في تلك المحاضرة بلاستماع اليها لكننا نجبر _ مهو الاخ منفعل وبحكي فيها _
اعلم انني بالغت باعجابي المنقطع النظير لهذه القاعه التي تعتبر من اصلح القاعات الموجودة بس على  قولت المثل 
( الحلو ما بكمل ) .....!
مها عزمي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*مها أي قاعة سبعة فيهم يلي بالخورزمي والا بالمبنى الرئيسي*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *مها أي قاعة سبعة فيهم يلي بالخورزمي والا بالمبنى الرئيسي*


 ما في خوارزمي 7  :Db465236ff: 
اكيد المبنى الرئيسي  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

سؤال صغير ؟؟؟
في جزء تالت للموضوع ؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الله بعينك ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حسب الظروف

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا رب تتحسن ظروفكم للاسوء .. 
عفوا قصدي للاحسن ..
الله يكون بعونكم .. بس اي ساعه بتوخذي المحاضره ؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هو بلا مبالغه هاد الفصل مكتوبه باسمي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

